# Side skirts & pictures of Audi A3 S-line Sportback



## zed512 (Apr 20, 2010)

All, 
I have just bought a 2007 Audi A3 S-line Sportback and was going to purchase the votex side skirts. However, many supplier sites say they aren't compatible with the s-line.
Is this true or does this only apply to later models?
Does anyone have any sportback s-line picture with the skirts?
Also whats the best rear diffuser and front splitter (I have seen cupra splitters but not sure where to get them in the US).
I'm a newbe so be kind.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

yes it fits. you think your suppliers would know if stuff works or not.
and do a search u get pics.


----------



## zed512 (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: (tp.)*

Thanks tp. I haven't seen any side pictures of the s-line with the side skirts. I was wondering how the rear bumper lines fit with the skirts in terms of overall looks. Any pictures you have would help.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

search user mkim


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: (tp.)*

http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=4468394


----------



## zed512 (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: (JRutter)*

Perfect thanks - just ordered votex side skirts. 
Need to find a cheap place to get them sprayed now.
I will also cut the tabs off


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (zed512)*

What a coincidence, I took a couple pictures of my 2007 S-Line just yesterday







it has votex skirts, tabs are not cut.
I think I read in a thread that at high speeds, the tabs help to keep some rigidity in the side skirts or else the wind would "wobble" them around and could get loose if not secured properly. May or may not be true, I don't mind the tab-look as much as some people, I kinda like them actually


----------



## zed512 (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*

Looks real good! They are on there way.
How much did the paint job cost?
Do they come primed ready to paint?


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (zed512)*

Paint cost varies quite a bit by region/shop, I paid around $175 for both for both of mine to be painted. I think they did come primered (can anyone verify?)


----------



## zed512 (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*

$175 sounds fair. My car has non-metallic paint (black)
I was going to use Silicone glue to seal the edges instead of glue so I can reverse the process if required. Has anyone else done the same? If so, recommendations for brand / type?


----------



## zed512 (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: (zed512)*

Anyone used Silicon Glue for side skirts so they can be removed later if required?


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (zed512)*

I've used this brand before for sealing wheels and various other bits on cars and it has worked excellent.
GE Silicone


----------



## dreaminga3 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_What a coincidence, I took a couple pictures of my 2007 S-Line just yesterday







it has votex skirts, tabs are not cut.
I think I read in a thread that at high speeds, the tabs help to keep some rigidity in the side skirts or else the wind would "wobble" them around and could get loose if not secured properly. May or may not be true, I don't mind the tab-look as much as some people, I kinda like them actually










What he said. Before you cut the tabs, try covering the jack openings with vinyl electrical tape. Just stick it on front and back. I did this with my Lava grey, and really liked the way it made the car look a little lower. And since the tape is flexible, you can use the jacking points.
And don't use silicone. It'll come loose. Just go ahead and use the urethane.


----------



## dreaminga3 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Side skirts & pictures of Audi A3 S-line Sportback (zed512)*

Cupra lip is usually available on e-bay.


----------



## zed512 (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Side skirts & pictures of Audi A3 S-line Sportback (dreaminga3)*

What brand for urethane and do you have picture of the jack opening covered with tape (basically picture of overall look). Thx


----------



## dreaminga3 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Side skirts & pictures of Audi A3 S-line Sportback (zed512)*

I used a tube of urethane windshield sealant from AutoZone. Other folks have used specific brands. If you search there were a couple of threads on installing the skirts.
I'm trying to figure out how to post a pic! But you can photoshop yours by copying and pasting part of the lower edge of the skirt over the tab openings. Since you have white, it'll be really easy to get white electrical (vinyl) tape in the right width. I think it was 1/2". Might be just as easy to try it in real life as it is to photoshop.


----------



## zed512 (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Side skirts & pictures of Audi A3 S-line Sportback (dreaminga3)*

Side skirts are in... only cost about $80 bucks. Now time to get them painted. Still undecided if I will cut the tabs off or not. Any black A3's with votex side skirts out there? (looking for side picture to show how it looks with tabs).


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: (dreaminga3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dreaminga3* »_
What he said. Before you cut the tabs, try covering the jack openings with vinyl electrical tape. Just stick it on front and back. I did this with my Lava grey, and really liked the way it made the car look a little lower. And since the tape is flexible, you can use the jacking points.
And don't use silicone. It'll come loose. Just go ahead and use the urethane.

Did you run the tape the whole length of the skirt? Or just use short pieces right at the openings?


----------



## dreaminga3 (Jan 20, 2009)

Just did short pieces at the openings, but I extended them about 12" in each direction to make sure I had good adhesion. It's been a year now, and they've held up just fine.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

nice, mine are being painted right now and installation is saturday morning. I will post pics once its done.
i think im being overcharged though, 350$ for paint and install of just the sides...


----------



## zed512 (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: (Maitre Absolut)*

Just got a quote for $200 (painted only).


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: (zed512)*

I have an Ibis white car and was considering this mod but instead of painting, doing a black textured DI-NOC 3m wrap to give it a look of textured black plastic like the non-votex MkV GTI. 
I'd also consider doing the side moldings and lower door trim to tidy it up...
Thoughts???


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Its good to have a hook up, I am only paying $150 for paint, installation and for the lower sills shaved.
It will vary in price depending on the shops that you go to, but then again the price also varies with what quality clear coat the shop uses. And yes they come primed already http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by YLW_DUB at 12:10 AM 5-1-2010_


----------

